# Allgemeiner Film-Diskussions Thread!



## TankCommander (27. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

hier können wir über Filme diskutieren egal ob alt oder neu.
Gerne auch über Filme, die Euch sehr berühren. 

Meinungen austauschen, Trailer posten....oder wer einen bestimmten Film sucht und  
sich nicht an den Titel erinnert.  
Filmempfehlungen, Rezensionen zu Filmen schreiben  usw.


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

Was haltet ihr von Interstellar?


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

Interstellar fand ich ganz gut. Die Idee zum Film ist super. 
Allerdings fand ich den Film, doch recht lang gezogen. Viel Dialog, Action hätte etwas mehr sein können.
Auf die Vorgeschichte wurde zu wenig eingegangen finde ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Das ist ein Grund warum ich den bisher verschmähe. Ich warte da einfach noch ein wenig


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

Das Ende von Interstellar war doch Klischeehaft finde ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung werde ich den wohl mal berücksichtigen


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand Avengers 2 gesehen? 

Wie ist er im Vergleich zum ersten Teil? 

Ich hoffe das ich es am Donnerstag ins Kino schaffe


----------



## Leob12 (28. April 2015)

Popcornkino, mehr nicht. Mochte den ersten Teil sehr, aber nun? Teilweise dämliche Logikfehler drinnen. 
Mir hat der erste mehr gefallen, aber wenn man auf Action steht, wird man nicht enttäuscht, die Story ist halt naja, klischeehaft und ziemlich mager.


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2015)

Schade, vom ersten Teil war ich positiv überrascht. Zumindest ein bischen. Die Erwartungen waren niedrig, der Film dann aber doch ganz ok. Wenn Avengers 2 dagegen abbaut kann ich mir den gleich sparen denke ich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

ich hoffe mal darauf das es kein Reinfall ist. Ins Kono schaffe ich es wohl eh nicht aber als Konserve wird der wohl seinen Platz finden


----------



## MetallSimon (28. April 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Filmentwicklung? Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als seien aktuelle Filme einfach nur noch Actionbomber mit vielen Logikfehlern. Mir fehlen irgendwie die guten Sachen, hat da jemand Tipps? Jupiter Ascending wollt ich mir anschauen und auf Star Wars freue ich mich. Gibts sonst noch was aktuelles, was  gut ist?


----------



## der-sack88 (29. April 2015)

Generell gibts meiner Meinung nach wirklich viele Perlen, die leider in der Öffentlichkeit nicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die sie verdienen. Gerade 2014 war ein sehr starkes Jahr. Mit Grand Budapest Hotel, Birdman und Nightcrawler gabs letztes Jahr seit Ewigkeiten wieder mal mehr als 0-2 Filme in einem Jahr, die es in die Liste meiner Lieblingsfilme geschafft haben. Whiplash hat ebenfalls das Potential dazu, den konnte ich leider noch nicht sehen, vielleicht auch Foxcatcher. Und Boyhood muss ich auch noch sehen. Letztes Jahr gings also wieder aufwärts.
Und dazu gabs eben auch noch einige gute Actionbomber. Da fallen mir spontan Guardians of the Galaxy und der aktuelle Planet der Affen ein, die mir beide ganz gut gefallen haben.

Achtung, evtl. Spoiler zu Interstellar:
Interstellar fand ich viel zu gehetzt. Der hätte ruhig doppelt so lang sein können, auch wenn er dann wohl gefloppt wäre. Weil heute anscheinend zu lange Filme automatisch schlecht sind. Bisschen schade, wenn man Perlen wie Es war einmal in Amerika betrachtet...
Gerade der Übergang vom Farmer zum reaktivierten Astronauten ging viel zu schnell. Das macht diesen Abschnitt meiner Meinung nach leider unglaubwürdig. Und dann war da noch das Ende... die Enden der Filme finde ich bei Nolan seit Inception immer nerviger. Das ist mir alles zu theatralisch. Das wirkt so künstlich aufgeblasen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ist immernoch ein sehr guter Film, und ich hatte echt Spaß. Ist aber eben nicht mehr ganz das, was ich ursprünglich an den Nolan-Filmen so mochte.
Ich finds ein bisschen schade, bis Inception war er einer meiner Lieblingsregisseure. Seitdem baut er ab. Da schau ich mir lieber nochmal Prestige an. Bester Nolan, der zudem auch immer wieder funktioniert. Filme wie Memento oder Inception bauen doch eher ab...


Mal schauen, heute guck ich mir Ex Machina an. Ich denke, dass der mich im Glauben, dass Kino noch nicht verloren ist, weiter bestärken könnte.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Interstellar fand ich ganz gut. Die Idee zum Film ist super.
> Allerdings fand ich den Film, doch recht lang gezogen. Viel Dialog, Action hätte etwas mehr sein können.
> Auf die Vorgeschichte wurde zu wenig eingegangen finde ich



Stimm ich zu dennoch ein erfrischender Film


----------



## TankCommander (29. April 2015)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Filmentwicklung? Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als seien aktuelle Filme einfach nur noch Actionbomber mit vielen Logikfehlern. Mir fehlen irgendwie die guten Sachen, hat da jemand Tipps? Jupiter Ascending wollt ich mir anschauen und auf Star Wars freue ich mich. Gibts sonst noch was aktuelles, was  gut ist?



Ich vergleiche oft Filme aus den 80er/90er mit jetzigen/aktuellen Filmen. Man sieht die Entwicklung der Technik über die Jahre hinweg, oft stelle ich mir die Frage "Was wäre wenn die alten Schauspieler von damals, die Technik von heute hätten?"
Wahrscheinlich ein Kinohit nach dem anderen. Vielleicht bin ich altmodisch und ein Fan dieser Teilweise kultigen/trashigen Zeit, bei den neuen Filmen fehlen mir einfach die Typen Schauspieler von damals. 
Logikfehler gab's schon immer im Film. Interessant ist auch der Einsatz von Effekten durch Computer animiert, sieht in manchen Filmen einfach nur billig aus.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Weil heute anscheinend zu lange Filme  automatisch schlecht sind. Bisschen schade, wenn man Perlen wie Es war  einmal in Amerika betrachtet...


Das ist wirklich eine Perle des Films...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

> Interessant ist auch der Einsatz von Effekten durch Computer animiert, sieht in manchen Filmen einfach nur billig aus.


Ist mir teilweise aber lieber als wenn man statische gemalte Bilder hat oder Modelle wo die Größenverhältnisse nicht passen und sich unnatürlich bewegen.

Die Gefahr bei langen Filmen ist eben leider das man 1. ein gutes Sitzfleisch braucht und 2. darf der Film nicht durch die Länge irgendwie langweilig werden indem man sich mit Nebensächlichkeiten verzettelt.
Ein gutes Beispiel wäre zb. das Boot mit den verschiedenen Versionen. Die Mega Fassung ist eher was für Leute die das Buch kennen


----------



## Amon (14. Mai 2015)

Das Boot kann man eh nur in einer Fassung gucken und das ist die 6 Stunden Fassung für´s Fernsehen, alles andere ist Mumpitz. Könnte aber auch echt daran legen dass ich das Buch scho mehrere Male gelesen habe.  Lothar Günther Buchheim war übrigens mit der Verfilmung nicht wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## TankCommander (16. Mai 2015)

Das Buch war super! Wobei es doch auch hier und da Längen hatte.
Das Boot war glaube ich der erste deutsche Film der in verschiedenen US-Kinos lief.  

Ja bei manchen Filmen braucht man extremes Sitzfleisch...ich kann mich noch an eine Zeit erinnern wo die Kinos ab 140 Min. Filme eine Pause nach 60 -70 Min. machten. 
Das fand ich ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, eine Pause ist interessant bei Filmen von ca. 180 Min. aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Stimmt an die Pausen kann ich mich auch noch dunkel erinnern.
Der wahre Fimfreak schaut die HDR Trilogie im Ext. Cut in einem Rutsch an


----------



## Amon (16. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Stimmt an die Pausen kann ich mich auch noch dunkel erinnern.
> Der wahre Fimfreak schaut die HDR Trilogie im Ext. Cut in einem Rutsch an


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das habe ich schon mehrmals getan.  Geil war auch als damals der dritte ins Kino kam und die bei uns im Kino dann alle komplett hintereinander gezeigt haben. Nachmittags um Vier ins Kino zu gehen um dann erst früh morgens wieder raus zu kommen hat schon was.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Kann ich mir dem aktuellem Foltergestühl kaum noch vorstellen


----------



## TankCommander (17. Mai 2015)

Bei mir stehen im Moment noch 2 Kino Besuche aus

- Mad Max  Fury Road (bin ein Riesenfan der Reihe)
- The Avengers 2

Hoffe das ich es bald ins Kino schaffe. Bin mal gespannt auf 3D bei Mad Max.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2015)

Mein Kumpel hat mich auch schon angehauen wegen Avengers 2 ins Kino zu gehen. Falls es nicht klappt kommen die beiden Filme eh auf BR ins Haus


----------



## der-sack88 (17. Mai 2015)

Bei Avengers 2 werde ich hoffentlich stark bleiben, will Disney aktuell nicht unterstützen... dass er dem Hype wohl nicht ganz gerecht wird machts ein wenig einfacher.

Aber Mad Max Fury Road will ich auch unbedingt sehen. Optisch machen die Trailer mich schon ziemlich an. Und der Rest scheint ja auch zu überzeugen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2015)

Halb so schlimm ich müsste das Kino ja nicht zahlen


----------



## TankCommander (18. Mai 2015)

Bin mal gespannt ob andere Studios es Disney nachmachen.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Mai 2015)

Der wahre Fimfreak schaut die HDR Trilogie im Ext. Cut in einem Rutsch an 

Wäre das denn schlimm? Oder peinlich oder asozial?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Soll jeder machen wie er will, ich bezog mich ja nur auf das Sitzfleisch. 726 Minuten in einem Rutsch da muss das Furzdeck aber ganz schöne Schwielen haben


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Mai 2015)

Kam auch zu aggro rüber der Post. Sollte eigentlich eher peinlich berührt wirken


----------



## TankCommander (19. Mai 2015)

Hat schon jemand "Herz aus Stahl" gesehen? 

Kann man sich den Film ansehen oder lieber bleiben lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Wollt ich mir die Tage besorgen, ich denke das nicht wenige ein Problem mit dem Patriotismus haben.


----------



## TankCommander (19. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wollt ich mir die Tage besorgen, ich denke das nicht wenige ein Problem mit dem Patriotismus haben.



Das glaube ich auch


----------



## Amon (19. Mai 2015)

Totaler Ami Patriotismus aber für jemanden der sich mit dem Panzerkrieg im WW2 auskennt ist der Film nette comedy. Ich hab stellenweise herrlich gelacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

Das ist eben das was die Masse der Menschen sehen will, besonders die Amis selbst und das Reich konnte ja nicht gewinnen


----------



## TankCommander (20. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube ich mache einen großen Bogen um den Film. 

Wenn es Kriegsfilm sein muss, guck ich lieber "Steiner und das Eiserne Kreuz" oder "Stalingrad".


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Totaler Ami Patriotismus aber für jemanden der sich mit dem Panzerkrieg im WW2 auskennt ist der Film nette comedy. Ich hab stellenweise herrlich gelacht.



So in etwa hätte ich den auch eingeschätzt (aber noch nicht gesehen) und das bei einem Film bei dem angeblich auf Realismus wert gelegt wurde. 

Wenn man die Sache verbissener sieht läufts wohl eher auf versuchte Geschichtsfälschung hinaus.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2015)

Wieso Geschichtsfälschung?


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso Geschichtsfälschung?



Naja, wird im Film nicht z.B. die ganze Zeit der Eindruck vermittelt die heldenhaften Amis hätten in Unterzahl gegen eine deutliche deutsche Übermacht gekämpft und gewonnen? Dabei war es praktisch immer umgekehrt, was die zahlenmässige Überlegenheit angeht. Klar ist das nur ein Film, aber ein bischen was bleibt beim Mob immer als real hängen und in diesem Fall wird das sicher gerne in kauf genommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

Husarenstücke hatte es auf allen Seiten schon gegeben. Gute Kriegsfilme sind aber generell Mangelware man stolpert einfach zu oft über billige Produktionen aus dem Osten. Saints of Soldiers III und Red Tales könnten was sein je nach Anspruch.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, wird im Film nicht z.B. die ganze Zeit der Eindruck vermittelt die heldenhaften Amis hätten in Unterzahl gegen eine deutliche deutsche Übermacht gekämpft und gewonnen? Dabei war es praktisch immer umgekehrt, was die zahlenmässige Überlegenheit angeht. Klar ist das nur ein Film, aber ein bischen was bleibt beim Mob immer als real hängen und in diesem Fall wird das sicher gerne in kauf genommen.



Ein Film muss doch nicht "realitätsgetreu" sein. Ein Film wird immer von zahlreichen Faktoren beeinflusst und bildet nie die Realität ab, sondern immer eine Projektion des derzeitigen Wertesystems, des Weltbilds des Regisseurs und und und. Wenn die Menschen das nicht verstehen, sind sie selbst schuld. Es ist ein Unterhaltungsfilm, keine Dokumentation, welche jetzt eher den Anspruch hat, Ereignisse reflektiert und möglichst neutral zu zeigen. 

Ein Film ist keine Geschichtsfälschung und ist auch keine so leicht zu interpretierende Quelle für Historiker wie ein Protokolleintrag oder ein Tagebuch, da muss man sehr viel in Betracht ziehen und es genau analysieren.  Heute betrachtet doch die Nazi-Propagandafilme auch keiner mehr als Realität, sind sie nun Geschichtsfälschung? Nein. Man kann daraus aber sehr wohl Schlüsse ziehen zu gewissen Themen (wie sah die Propaganda aus, welche Elemente hat man benutzt etc), nur darf man nicht den Fehler machen, einen Film als korrekte Abbildung der Realität bzw der Vergangenheit zu sehen, denn das ist einfach nicht möglich. 
Geschichtsfälschung betrifft vor allem Literatur. Da kann man "Geschichte" sehr leicht fälschen, indem man gewisse Dinge einfach weglässt. Ein Spielfilm ist aber keine Literatur, er erhebt gar nicht den Anspruch, historisch "korrekt" zu sein.


----------



## TankCommander (20. Mai 2015)

@Leob12
Schön geschrieben, ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu! 
Es gibt aber schon viele Filme die historisch angelehnt sind und filmisch ganz gut umgesetzt sind.  

Allerdings wird viel verdreht (Heldentum, Patriotismus etc.) bei den meisten Kriegsfilmen, das Gefällt nicht jedem (inkl. mir).
Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage: Beste Werbung für die nächsten Rekruten.

Einer der besten Kriegsfilme ist für mich "Duell im Atlantik" von 1954 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Bei dem Film wird keiner für dumm verkauft! Toller Film der damals schon auf die gnadenlose physische Belastung 
der Besatzung eines U-Bootes hinwies.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, schon klar. Nur ist das nicht Geschichtsfälschung. Das Mittelalter war auch nicht so wie im Film gerne dargestellt^^ Die Filme sind halt nur angelehnt an gewisse Dinge, von denen viele glauben, dass sie so waren.


----------



## TankCommander (20. Mai 2015)

Sehe es so wie du! Geschichtsfälschung habe ich nicht geschrieben.

Ich muss mich korrigieren "Duell im Atlantik" ist von 1957

Was ich gerade aus You Tube ausgegraben habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YOoKQAoxrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2015)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, auch wenns keine Doku ist, ein bischen was bleibt beim unwissenden Zuschauer gerne mal als real hängen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ist bei Filmen wie Herz aus Stahl durchaus gewollt. Nenne es meinetwegen Geschichtsfälschung in kleinen Häppchen.

Duell im Atlantik. 
Auch wenn der Zahn der Zeit doch ein bischen am sägen ist.


----------



## humbz (22. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, es ist doch eher verwunderlich, dass Filme als Kunstform überhaupt häufig so beflissen versuchen, Geschichte korrekt darzustellen bzw. zumindest den Eindruck zu erwecken.
Es geht eigentlich bloß darum, dem Zuschauer eine interessante Narration zu bieten, und nicht geschichtswissenschaftliche Bildung zu vermitteln. Es besteht auch oft eine merkwürdige Scheu, mit Geschichte zu spielen: Warum werden nicht öfter (und offensichtlicher) Fakten und Fantasie vermengt?


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

Hat nun schon jemand "Mad Max: road o Fury" gfesehen ?

Bin nicht schlüssig, ob ich dafür ins Kino gehen soll.


----------



## Amon (28. Mai 2015)

Ein Kumpel hat ihn sich angeguckt und sagte es lohnt nicht. Seiner Meinung nach ist der nicht wirklich das wahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Naja ansehen würde ich mir den wohl schon, ist nur die Frage ob Kino oder BR mit Tendenz zu letzterem. Ich denke mal schlimmer als der 3. Teil kann es kaum sein den ich voll daneben fand.


----------



## HenryChinaski (29. Mai 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Das Buch war super! Wobei es doch auch hier und da Längen hatte.
> Das Boot war glaube ich der erste deutsche Film der in verschiedenen US-Kinos lief.



Naja,
da liefen auch schon andere vorher. Allerdings wurde das Boot recht positiv aufgenommen, wenn man nach Filmpreisnominierungen geht.

Ich muss sagen Kino reizt mich kaum noch. Ich bin ohnehin nicht der riesen Fan von dem ganzen Action Geballer, was wohl mit fettem Sound und riesen Leinwand ganz toll sein muss. 
Kino ist für mich einfach nur unangenehm.
Ungemütlich, Menschen, Werbung, teuer. Sehe da in der heutigen Zeit echt keinen richtigen Sinn und Zweck mehr. Alles nur noch das, was als Kinoabend propagiert wird und gesellschaftlich konform ist. Nötig ist das nicht mehr, genau wie Fernsehen.
Und wenn ich mir mal denke, cooler Film, kannst du dir im Kino angucken, dann läuft er nicht, weil kein Hollywood.

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## TankCommander (1. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht wird Netflix das Thema Kino modernisieren. 
Das heißt neue Filme die im Kino laufen, direkt bei Netflix. 
Soweit ich gelesen habe, hat Adam Sandler für dieses Projekt bei Netflix unterschrieben. 
Das ganze soll 2 oder 3 Filme umfassen. Ob in Deutschland das Projekt auch so laufen 
wird, kann ich leider nicht beantworten. 
Kinobesucher gegen Stream...bin mal auf die Zahlen gespannt wenn die öffentlich werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

Hm, nee da bin ich eher fürs Kino oder Datenträger


----------



## floppyexe (5. Juni 2015)

Kino ein oder zwei mal im Monat ist Pflicht. Vorher zum Griechen wegen Knobi..
Jemand The Gunman gesehen? Verpasst weil lief nicht bei uns.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Hm ne is bei mir auch durchgerutscht, der Trailer macht wenigstens Lust auf den Film


----------



## Amon (5. Juni 2015)

Der soll ganz gut sein aber ist mir auch durch gegenagen.


----------



## TankCommander (9. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQJwEAqzFs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uwe Boll rastet aus....und beleidigt alle!


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2015)

Den Kerl konnte ich noch nie ernst nehmen. Der ist völlig abgehoben und lebt in seiner eigenen "Realität". Der ist doch nur gefrustet, weil keiner seinen Mist auf Kickstarter unterstützen wollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, manche Sternschnuppen halten sich in der tat für die ewige Sonne.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

Hat der Uwe Boll was gesoffen?


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt - ich feier Uwe Boll.  
Man darf alles nicht so ernst nehmen. Bisschen Selbstironie hat noch keinem geschadet. 
Und Postal fand ich geil!
Zumal er ja auch nicht ganz Unrecht hat.


----------



## Amon (9. Juni 2015)

Der produziert doch nur Müll


----------

